# Where to buy juveneille emperor scorpion?



## SammyJL (May 12, 2013)

Hiya

I'd like to have a go at raising a baby emperor scorpion and wondered if anyone knew the best place to purchase one? I have tried the places I usually buy from and they either dont have any emperors or are adult. Is it possible to get scorpions like you can spiderlings?

Many thanks Sammy


----------



## rikki446 (Nov 24, 2011)

Got 3 juveniles from SEAS expo earlier this year I dont realy see any emperor scorplings for sale occasionly on classifieds section spidershop usually sell juveniles and adults but best to get them from expos they are alot cheaper and they usually have a good range of sizes


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

Iv got h spinifer and h swammerdami scorplings to go


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Small juvies available now from . . . .Emperor Scorpion - Pandinus imperator


----------



## SammyJL (May 12, 2013)

Hiya. Thanks for your help. I may have to wait a little while now as the animals I have kept before have lived at work but these will be my own pets and I think the rest of the household will have to get used to my mexican red knee spiderling which should arrive tuesday first before they agree to a scorpling. Little bit gutted but I will get there. Its unfortunate not everyone shares my enthusiasm for these amazing creatures!!!

I shall keep looking though at the places suggested and hopefully will be able to get one soon.


----------

